# my demisonis new digs



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

there are about 26 in there now

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj150/evianone/100_0473.jpg


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

how many gallons is that?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a 70g acrylic hex.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Kathy!!! Love the hex's.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea it would be cool if we could see a full tank shot  demasoni's are really nice looking fish


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I will put dave on it.............lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Kim........only sat on the porch for 8months waiting set up................made them appreciate it all the more for the waiting.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

well we can only do what we can do, when we feel good!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are exotic looking fish!


----------

